# Long-term SEVERE anxiety from taking Activate Xtreme



## MKJK_Vindication (Mar 24, 2012)

I took Activate Xtreme for three days, the new version with L-Dopa extract from Mucuna Pruriens and so on...

First day, took 2x2 caps and after a while started feeling something was very wrong, didn't know if this was a side-effect that was going to subside so I kept taking 4 caps for another two days and it gradually got even worse so I quit taking it.

It didn't stop. The "something wrong" got to be known as anxiety, almost complete numbness in the upper body and weird sensations all over the place and headaches (kind of like a pressure that wanted to pull something out of the head). This grew worse the following days and I eventually ended up in an ER with a panic attack.

Since then I have done an ECG, a brain CT and lots of blood and urine tests (including the sex and thyroid and stress hormones, even catecholamines) and everything comes back clean.

Now almost 6 months later I still have chronic anxiety about nothing to the point where, without alprazolam, my mind is just blank and I can hardly move or talk.
It takes a benzo to even realize that this is anxiety or I'm just staring out into the air.

I have never been a nervous person or suffered from anxiety prior to taking this.

Has anyone had or heard of this type of side effect from AX or any of its ingredients?
Or any suggestions as to what might be going on with me?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a cronic case of the placebo effect to me


----------



## colochine (Mar 25, 2012)

If it was the activate extreme it wouldn't went away as soon as it cleared your blood...


----------



## overlord (Mar 25, 2012)

How old were you when your original episode occurred? What does your anxiety consist of? Intrusive, obsessive thought? Compulsive checking? Anything like that? Certain things trigger the anxiety?

Also, have you taken, or did you take, stimulant-based supplements in the past?

Have you gone to a psych nurse or therapist to be assessed or treated?


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like seasonal affective disorder. Go tanning, take some 5htp and vitamin d3. Maybe get laid.


----------



## MKJK_Vindication (Mar 25, 2012)

overlord said:


> How old were you when your original episode occurred? What does your anxiety consist of? Intrusive, obsessive thought? Compulsive checking? Anything like that? Certain things trigger the anxiety?
> 
> Also, have you taken, or did you take, stimulant-based supplements in the past?
> 
> Have you gone to a psych nurse or therapist to be assessed or treated?



I'm was/am 31. It is not really thoughts, it's more like a feeling of impending doom at all times that affects everything I'm doing and thinking.

I have messed with alot of drugs way back in the past (like when I was 21-25) and tried several stimulants. I was abusing amphetamines on and off for approx. 2 years.
I have been clean from everything (including meds) for about 4 years.

I've talked to a psychiatrist which diagnosed me with panic disorder and then changed the diagnosis to generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) but he is not quite convinced and that's why he's sent me to do all these tests.
It was a complete change overnight from the person I've been my whole life. Nothing feels or works the same.
I was taking whey protein powder at the same time, nothing else.

Something has happened I know this is not psychological.


----------



## troubador (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd say you need to see a therapist(seriously).


----------



## overlord (Mar 25, 2012)

MKJK_Vindication said:


> I'm was/am 31. It is not really thoughts, it's more like a feeling of impending doom at all times that affects everything I'm doing and thinking.
> 
> I have messed with alot of drugs way back in the past (like when I was 21-25) and tried several stimulants. I was abusing amphetamines on and off for approx. 2 years.
> I have been clean from everything (including meds) for about 4 years.
> ...



I'm not a psychologist and I think you should talk about this with someone, like a Dr, psych nurse, psychologist. But I will provide you with some of the info from my experiences.

I know someone with an anxiety disorder. Lots of people joke about certain ones like OCD, but this guy's life was basically taken from him because of it, so I can empathize with you 100%

Firstly, substance abuse and caffeine are linked with anxiety. So your history may have played a part. Secondly, it could have been something age related that cause expression of certain genes that led to the disorder. It might seem like it happened over night, but I'm sure if you look back you'll see symptomatic behaviors that preceded the major episode.

I know something like this might feel discouraging and you seem rather adamant that this isn't psychological, even in spite of normal blood tests. Fact is, anxiety disorders a very common and you shouldn't feel ashamed if it's something that effects you. It's not your fault that this happened, but it did happen to you. I think you should accept that this is something you need to work on and focus on getting treatment/ overcoming this obstacle.

Here is a link to some statistics on anxiety disorders:

NIMH · Statistics · Any Anxiety Disorder Among Adults

According to these statistics, almost 30% of the US population experiences some form of disordered anxiety throughout their lifetime. Anxiety disorders are common and I'm sure that if you talk to people about it, you'll see that many people deal with these hurdles in their lives.

Here are a couple other links if you are looking for information on causes, treatment, etc.

This is on causes: What causes anxiety disorders?-CAMH

This one is general info: Anxiety Disorders

I hope some of this info helps.

Have you tried something simple like relaxation or breathing techniques?


----------



## MDR (Mar 25, 2012)

Go see your Doc, and get a referral to a Psychiatrist.  Anxiety disorders are very real and very serious.  If it is truly long term and severe, I doubt it has anything to do with what you were taking.  Medication and therapy is needed.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 25, 2012)

How's your sex drive?
If the anxiety is an effect of the L-Dopa, then your libido should be abnormally high too.
If it's just anxiety with no change in libido, I'd look for causes other than L-Dopa.


----------



## MKJK_Vindication (Mar 25, 2012)

I do know that this started with the supplement, because it really is a complete personality change and I'm not sure if it is just anxiety. Everything has changed.
I did get sore nipples a day or two after taking it (no visible swelling) and managed to desperately get some nolvadex but by then it had stopped. Also had hot flushes.
I thought everything about this was either a hormonal imbalance or a side effect of l-dopa that would resolve itself but it never did.

ThreeGigs: My sex drive increased for a while, and I think it's pretty much back to normal now. Masturbation is possible, sex is one of the things I have lost with this.

I've broken contact with most people I know because I can't stand the condition of my mind currently.


----------



## overlord (Mar 25, 2012)

MKJK_Vindication said:


> I do know that this started with the supplement, because it really is a complete personality change and I'm not sure if it is just anxiety. Everything has changed.
> I did get sore nipples a day or two after taking it (no visible swelling) and managed to desperately get some nolvadex but by then it had stopped. Also had hot flushes.
> I thought everything about this was either a hormonal imbalance or a side effect of l-dopa that would resolve itself but it never did.
> 
> ...


I highly suggest you see a therapist to talk about this. I don't know what health care is like in Sweden but I'm sure there are programs in place where you can get help. Here is a link that lists a bunch of links. I can't read Swedish so I don't know if any of the links are useful: Mental Health - European Commission

Secondly, I would encourage you to stay in contact with your friends and family. The more you cut yourself off from others, the worse your condition will get. Reach out to those you trust and try to talk to them. A therapist will probably be best for you at this point. Don't let anxiety rule your life. You're going to have to fight against this thing and it won't be easy. But if you work on overcoming this and do what you need to do to overcome it, you will be able to enjoy life just as you had before the anxiety happened.

Anxiety disorders are multifactorial and I wouldn't put a whole bunch of energy into trying to figure out what exactly caused it. You'll drive yourself crazy doing that. Focus on overcoming this and taking your life back. Feel free to PM me if you need.


----------



## overlord (Mar 25, 2012)

And don't be discouraged by this. Think about it this way: it could be worse. Be glad that you're not suffering from schizophrenia or something equally devastating.


----------



## overlord (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is a move clip from _A Beautiful_ _Mind_. I think it finely illustrates that mental illness is not some kind of sentence to suffering and an unsuccessful life. You can still be happy, still be successful, and still be who you always were. The only difference is that you'll have the appreciation of knowing how meaningful it is to be happy, you'll appreciate when things are good, and you'll likely be able to appreciate much more simple things we often take for granted, like the ability to relax after a long day, or to share a conversation without feeling fleeting anxiety. You might also have an enhanced character by overcoming this obstacle, which will help you in overcoming countless other obstacles in life. Look at this challenge as an opportunity to better yourself; read books, learn, work towards being a positive influence, and work towards getting better.


----------



## MKJK_Vindication (Mar 29, 2012)

overlord: Thanks alot. You are encouraging. It has kept improving to some degree in in the past six months so who knows.
The problem is I am talking to a therapist who don't think this is an anxiety disorder because there doesn't seem to be any worries (thoughts) or situations involved.
I still believe this is an adverse effect from the Activate Xtreme supplement. Maybe my reaction was rare or unique. Maybe the batch was contaminated.
It started gradually from the first day I was using it and too much about me changed.
It is my understanding that any effects from L-Dopa (or changes in the brains of adults due to hormonal imbalances) should be reversible, but this is more or less how I would imagine brain damage. =(


----------



## overlord (Mar 29, 2012)

MKJK_Vindication said:


> overlord: Thanks alot. You are encouraging. It has kept improving to some degree in in the past six months so who knows.
> The problem is I am talking to a therapist who don't think this is an anxiety disorder because there doesn't seem to be any worries (thoughts) or situations involved.
> I still believe this is an adverse effect from the Activate Xtreme supplement. Maybe my reaction was rare or unique. Maybe the batch was contaminated.
> It started gradually from the first day I was using it and too much about me changed.
> It is my understanding that any effects from L-Dopa (or changes in the brains of adults due to hormonal imbalances) should be reversible, but this is more or less how I would imagine brain damage. =(



No problem bro. And just so you know, my friend I was talking about was actually me, so I understand the shit you're going through. I started taking an SSRI medication about 7 months ago and it's helped my a lot. I went over a year trying to do it on my own, but the behavioral therapy will only go so far for me. This is a physiological disorder that manifests itself as behaviors and/or thoughts. It's just like someone with diabetes or a thyroid problem or whatever. Shit happens. There is a stigmatization with psychological disorders and there really shouldn't be. Anyways, good luck with your recovery and keep your head up.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2012)

MKJK_Vindication said:


> I do know that this started with the supplement, because it really is a complete personality change and I'm not sure if it is just anxiety. Everything has changed.
> I did get sore nipples a day or two after taking it (no visible swelling) and managed to desperately get some nolvadex but by then it had stopped. Also had hot flushes.
> I thought everything about this was either a hormonal imbalance or a side effect of l-dopa that would resolve itself but it never did.
> 
> ...




The supplement simply caused the first reaction. From then, It's all mental bud.
Trust me, I got the same panic disorder from dropping too much acid.

It will go away with time.
Took me about a year to totally get the panic attacks out of my system.

Just remember, time heals all. Stay with friends and family as much as possible.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 7, 2012)

Something similar happened to me when I switched over to a different creatine and upped my dose. My first day of the switch I felt off and dealt with an unusual headache. The next day I was driving mid day when I felt a sudden headrush and extreme dizziness accompanied by increased heart rate, trouble breathing, suffocation, throat closing up, tingling in extremeties and feeling of impending doom. Naturally, I thought I was having a heart attack so I drove myself to the ER like a mad man. They did EKG, blood work, blood pressure, physical, etc. and assured me there is physically nothing wrong with me and a panic attack is all it was. They also said creatine would not cause this which was my concern. So I continued taking creatine but the anxiety got worse and more frequent to the point I had a hard time working so I turned to benzos (which you say you're taking) as prescribed by my doctor. I took them for 3 months and although they did help they didn't come without their share of side effects so I decided I don't want to take them anymore. Well let me tell you, coming off of that shit was the worst thing that happened to me. I needed to taper my dose every two weeks so that my withdrawals were bearable but with every taper down of the meds I would still go through 2-3 days of feeling like shit (unstable thoughts, depression, tremors, sweating, palpitations, brain jolts, easily startled, etc) until I stabilized until the next taper only to go through that shit all over again. It took me almost 2 months to get off that crap and the worst side effect of all was my appetite went to nothing and I lost a solid 10 lbs of what seemed like mostly muscle. So the moral of the story is it was a coincidence I developed a panic disorder while starting a new brand of creatine and creatine had nothing to do with it because I'm now anxiety free for quite a while and still taking creatine. I would strongly urge you to not engage in long term use of any benzo unless you want to say goodbye to your gains when you decide to come off, and you will when you get numb as a rock. If you have anxiety and panic disorder invest in some CBT and you'll do okay. Good luck.


----------



## MKJK_Vindication (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know what to say.
I am humiliated and pissed off by all this and want nothing else than getting back to working out but it feels like I'm about to have a heart failure just by taking a walk.
I've been almost bedridden for over six months.

myCATpowerlifts: I've had panic attacks on psychedelics too, but fortunately they didn't stick with me. I have had some anxiety which has been manageable. I also had a psychosis brought on by stimulants which lasted almost a year. This was ages ago. What I have now is something completely else. I don't think that anxiety is the main problem, something has changed and anxiety is one of the results.

I don't like this idea but if you have a major hormonal imbalance, can the brain be feminized (in a male adult) in some way that would not reverse itself in this time span?
I am expecting a resounding NO but this is what it seems like to me.


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2012)

WHat you need to do is buy a Wilson ball. Play with it for a while, then name him wilson. Then just hit the beach bro. I mean sounds like you should try L-Theanine. It might help. Also, how well are you sleeping? Sleep deprivation causes a lot of issues.


----------



## MKJK_Vindication (Apr 8, 2012)

I couldn't get any sleep for some 10 days after this started, then I could. I've adjusted somehow.
I'll have to pass on the Wilson ball but I'll be looking up L-Theanine


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2012)

It helps. especially in combination with other things.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2012)

MKJK_Vindication said:


> I don't know what to say.
> I am humiliated and pissed off by all this and want nothing else than getting back to working out but it feels like I'm about to have a heart failure just by taking a walk.
> I've been almost bedridden for over six months.
> 
> ...



For me it came down to this:

Do I want to live a life like this?

I decided the answer was NO.
So i forced myself into uncomfortable situations over and over.

Look, you said you can barely go on a walk? Fuck it. Start running. Push past yourself.
Your beliefs are holding you back.

Physiologically you are NORMAL man.
Just take the leap. Push past the fear.
What's the worst that can happen? You die? Would you rather go on living in the hellhole you're in now?

seriously, try it.


----------



## davece (Mar 2, 2013)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> For me it came down to this:
> 
> Do I want to live a life like this?
> 
> ...




Came across this post on Google and had to register just to say....what a great post.  I salute you.


----------



## MKJK_Vindication (Mar 3, 2013)

Thought I'd check back. I agree the response here has been great.
Hopefully some of the answers will be helpful to other people.
It's been 17 months since this started for me, it has the intensity of chronic panic attack symptoms (which alot of people have a problem with believing, at least to begin with) and it hasn't changed much.
Benzos can somewhat reduce but by no means eliminate the problems.
While I've not been able to find any other reports from people getting completely messed up by Activate Xtreme, especially in such a short time period, there's nothing to suggest a psychological cause either (and yes I've been to psychologists, therapists, psychiatrists and many other people in the medical field as well).
I'm getting more and more convinced that no-one can tell me what's wrong and if I recover it will be only due to time.


----------



## 6thkind (Apr 25, 2013)

MKJK_Vindication said:


> Thought I'd check back. I agree the response here has been great.
> Hopefully some of the answers will be helpful to other people.
> It's been 17 months since this started for me, it has the intensity of chronic panic attack symptoms (which alot of people have a problem with believing, at least to begin with) and it hasn't changed much.
> Benzos can somewhat reduce but by no means eliminate the problems.
> ...



Yo mkjk keep posting bout whats happening to u. I have bit similar problem maybe not that hard. Please contact whit me s6thkind@abv.bg if u dont want to talk here i want to be in touch whit u if u find a cure or something that help.


----------



## Patricklinden (Jul 3, 2014)

I  think so you need to see a therapis


----------

